
Into the Uknown – The Daredevils Who Flew Across an Ocean - rmason
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/extra/bM5diyl48K/alcock
======
mhandley
I'm not sure why the hundredth anniversary of the first trans-atlantic flight
is not getting wider coverage. You can bet that when it's the hundredth
anniversary of Lindberg's flight, that will get coverage.

